#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  need nfpa 85 standard

## SA_FETY

Dear professionals,




i need NFPA 85 standard... pls upload it if ...


thanks in advance,.... :Big Grin: See More: need nfpa 85 standard

----------


## oscarino

I have the last standard please post your e-mail and send you son as posible.

----------


## SA_FETY

rnavinkumar87@gmail.com

----------


## netspyking

NFPA 85 (2007 Edition) **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  :Smile:

----------


## khurmi

NFPA 13: Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems, 2007 Edition

(or) NFPA 13: Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems, 2010 Edition

Iam in need of this above standard

Kindly do the needful and provide the downloadable link pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## f81aa

Very good netspyking, that's the way to go.

We should post and share with all forum members instead of doing personal deliveries.

By the way, I do not pretend to offend anybody.

Best regards

----------


## budi666

Thanks

----------


## DM2

Here ya go...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## syedatifmalik

Dear DM2,
Please can you upload NFPA 232 -2007 version, i am really in need of it.

Thanks a ton,

----------


## DM2

Here ya go...**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## syedatifmalik

Thanks DM2 sir, you are a star......

Thanks once again....

----------


## chandanw

Thanks net spy king

----------


## JOSE ADEMIR COSSIO LOPEZ

Buenas noches, necesito la norma NFPA 77, la he estaedo buscando pero no la encuentro, si alguien me puede ayudar o enviar la norma a mi correo: cossiolopezja@gmail.com.



Gracias y saludos.See More: need nfpa 85 standard

----------

